# help ID this peacock



## Keeferd (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey I was just wondering if you guys can tell me what breed of peacock this is. sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

sunburst peacock, dragons blood peacock etc there are loads of names for this hybrd peacock, nice fish.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

yellow said:


> sunburst peacock, dragons blood peacock etc there are loads of names for this hybrd peacock, nice fish.


Yep!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

wow , look at those fins! Thats a really pretty fish


----------

